

US atom smasher may have found new force of nature: report - th0ma5
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-04-atom-smasher-nature.html#share

======
yaks_hairbrush
I hope it's something big. It would be a fitting way for the Tevatron to go
out before passing the baton to CERN. Still, it's a bit sad that this country
lacks the will to investigate fundamental mysteries, leaving us to pass onto
others the responsibility to do cutting-edge particle physics.

